# SUPACAT



## lostrover (5 Dec 2006)

I am considering buying an ex-DND Supacat, just wondering if anyone has any information on them.  I have visited the manufactures website but information apart from the specification is somewhat limited.  should anyone have any experience or experiences with these vehicles, I would be grateful to know.  My primary objective would be to use it in small scale logging.


----------



## Paul Gagnon (10 Dec 2006)

There are a dozen or so for sale in Ottawa as well as their self loading pallet trailers. http://www.icangroup.ca/main.cfm?p=50&L=en&Critere=&CIE_ID=98&R=4


----------



## lostrover (11 Dec 2006)

Thanks Paul, I am already aware of the forthcomming auction.  Still looking for any info on them, i have been using one of the slef loading trailers about the acreage since last year, but this has been the first opportunity to acutally get a Supacat.


----------

